# 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is it???



## BreKelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey My little buck is 1 mo old and I noticed he had a bump on his chest about the size of a pencil end. within several days he now has it on his sides, legs, and lips  WHAT IS THIS?? HOW DO I GET RID OF IT??? IS IT FATAL>>>>???? :shocked: He is the one I'm wanting to keep at my breeding buck too.... :sigh:


----------



## BreKelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

they are kind of like scabs, some small, some the size of a pencil eraser. they're aren't oozing that I know of... just hard scabs  He's our only bottle baby too so he's kind of like our puppy


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

Mange? can you post a picture?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

My goats get that where ticks drop off. They last a few days and then go away. Other than that I don't know what it would be. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

Without a picture it's hard to say for sure what's going on. Try and get a few pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*



> Without a picture it's hard to say for sure what's going on. Try and get a few pics!


 I agree...can you get pics of it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

I wonder if it's mites? Sounds like what my twins had last summer. It started on their ears, worked down to their faces, chest, and legs.

If that's what it is the best way we found to treat the mites was to make a bath. We used a bucket, filled it with warm water, and put a lot of the permethrin powder in it. We dipped them, scrubbed the scabs a bit because they would loosen up with being wet, and be careful and sponge their necks, ears and places on the face. Let them dry, brush reall good with a good brush, and then the next day we just used some dry powder on them and redid it ever few days for about a week and by about two weeks later we never knew they had any issues, hair was growing back, etc.

I can't remember the name of the stuff that we bought, but it is the stuff you sprinkle in chicken pens and it has permethrin in it - if you go to your local feed store and ask for it they would know.

Good Luck and I hope you can figure out what is going on! Oh if it's mites and he is around others, check them too and see if they have any signs of them.


----------



## BreKelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

You can't really see anything in a picture... he fur isn't falling out or looking mangy, you can only tell by rubbing on him. but I treated him for internal & external parasites and they seem to b healing up... the ones on his lips are almost totally gone! thanks for the advice 

Hoosiershadow: I'll keep this treatment on recorded to try for future babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

Glad he is improving.... :thumb:


----------



## BreKelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

Just got results back from the vet's lab. They said its a Pox virus and he has "goat pox", virus should run its course and be done.

Should I keep him as my stud???? or will he pass this on? any experience with this?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1mo old kid, has scab like things on his body. what is i*

If the "goat pox virus" is like Soremouth, then he'll be immune once it runs it's course....be aware that it is contagious and the otther goats will get it and you can too.


----------

